# NGD: ExNihilo Les Paul Junior Standard



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

This one's extremely nice. Build pictures as well as completed pictures are here.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

GOLLY! That thing is a work of art! Congrats.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Do want! Can has?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow! That is GORGEOUS! I totally want one!


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

That looks great! Never heard of the builder, but a quick Google search came up with a few more guitars he's made including a really nice SG with a Les Paul like carve top. Good looking stuff!

Congratulations.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I could only find build threads. Does this cat have a website with models he builds and pricing??


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks, guys. He's a builder from Kitchener, Ontario. He doesn't post his prices, but a quick message to him on
what you're looking for should do the trick.

Here are a few more of his builds:


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

That is exceptionally badass!! 
What does he charge to create something like that and how long was the wait?

I just saw that you said he's from Kitchener... Now I gotta know more!


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ive seen his work on another forum. top notch stuff. didnt know he was canadian!


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> That is exceptionally badass!!
> What does he charge to create something like that and how long was the wait?
> 
> I just saw that you said he's from Kitchener... Now I gotta know more!


Yes, he's from Kitchener. I drove all the way from Hamilton to grab it. Haha.
He didn't build it for me - he built it for himself, then he decided to let it go.
He started on January - after 3 months, it was done.

He has a replica for sale right now: brazilian rosewood fretboard, G** logo, etc. -
though I didn't ask for the price. I'm broke as it is. 
It was aged and it looked and played amazingly!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Love the name. "Out of nothing"


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Both flametop Les Pauls were his creation. The Goldtop is an R7.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats on your stunning new axe, man! Looks like a keeper.
I'm a little jealous.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The sunburst on the Jr is stunning. Congrats!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, this is stunning stuff!
Congrats on the new guitar!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that far left burst is gorgeous.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Just one word for all this... SWEET!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Lovely guitars Vasthorizon. Which one are you? or him?



vasthorizon said:


> Both flametop Les Pauls were his creation. The Goldtop is an R7.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!
what a cool variation on a Jr.
Congrats !!!!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Dear God this is not good news for my wallet. He's only an hour away. That's some of the best looking stuff I've seen. If they play half as good ...............


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Lovely guitars Vasthorizon. Which one are you? or him?


Oops. I'm not in the picture. That was one of his pictures I snagged. He's the one on the right.



faracaster said:


> WOW !!!!!!!!!!
> what a cool variation on a Jr.
> Congrats !!!!!!


Thanks, Pete. Coming from you, that's a great compliment.



davetcan said:


> Dear God this is not good news for my wallet. He's only an hour away. That's some of the best looking stuff I've seen. If they play half as good ...............


Oh, trust me, Dave! This Junior... I thought I was done with guitars with the R4 I just bought.
This is ridiculous. Way past Gibson Custom Shop playability, tone, and feel. Incredible!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Great looking Junior. What's the weight? Congratulations.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> Great looking Junior. What's the weight? Congratulations.


Thanks! It weighs in the lower 7 pounds according to my bathroom scale.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Contact info? Website? Thanks!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a stunning guitar vh, congrats!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

vasthorizon said:


> He has a replica for sale right now: brazilian rosewood fretboard, G** logo, etc. -
> though I didn't ask for the price. I'm broke as it is.
> It was aged and it looked and played amazingly!


Contact info?


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> Contact info?


Sorry, guys, but no contact info for now. The only way one can reach him is through PM on the MyLesPaul forum.
Here is the ad to the replica. He just posted it today. I hope I'm not breaking any rules on this forum.
FS: 1959 Les Paul Replica - My Les Paul Forums

I had the chance to play that guitar for a few. What an incredible instrument.


----------



## theruley (Oct 24, 2011)

very cool git. P90s > all


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

vasthorizon said:


> Sorry, guys, but no contact info for now. The only way one can reach him is through PM on the MyLesPaul forum.
> .


So? He has no phone number, email, or address that he would want to share with Canadian members? Instead we have to join some American Forum to have the "privilege" of communicating with this guy? No thanks.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> So? He has no phone number, email, or address that he would want to share with Canadian members? Instead we have to join some American Forum to have the "privilege" of communicating with this guy? No thanks.


Welcome to the "secret handshake" world of replica builders largetongue


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Scottone said:


> Welcome to the "secret handshake" world of replica builders largetongue


I have purchased "replicas" from some of the finest luthiers over the last 20 years. I realize they do not want everyone to know who they are because they are infringing the Gibson trademark. I understand that. My problem with this guy is that the only way to reach him is apparently through an American guitar site. So he is available to our friends south of the border or Canadian members who succumb to the siren song of U.S. Forums but he's not available at GC. Quite frankly, I wish him the best, but I'm not impressed.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> I have purchased "replicas" from some of the finest luthiers over the last 20 years. I realize they do not want everyone to know who they are because they are infringing the Gibson trademark. I understand that. My problem with this guy is that the only way to reach him is apparently through an American guitar site. So he is available to our friends south of the border or Canadian members who succumb to the siren song of U.S. Forums but he's not available at GC. Quite frankly, I wish him the best, but I'm not impressed.


No, that's not what his intentions are. He is only a hobbyist who enjoys building guitars;
at least for the meantime. He never meant to build these guitars for other people - he built
them for himself and then sold them when he stumbles upon a new idea for a project to have the funds.
As far as I know, he will NOT build them for you. He builds guitars for himself.

He joined the MyLesPaul forums because it was a site dedicated to Les Pauls - not because
it was an American guitar site. The site never had an American name attached to it, unlike GuitarsCanada.
People from all over the world are on that site. Everyone is represented equally.

Oh, I'm sure one can reach him through e-mail or by phone, but I don't have his permission to post them.
I'm quite sure an e-mail will suffice and he should be able to get back to me with at least that.
He's busy these days as he's a religious figure and stuff is going on with Easter. I barely had the chance to grab my
guitar from him yesterday.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Ohhh, that Junior.
I made a mess in my pants


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

vasthorizon said:


> . He is only a hobbyist who enjoys building guitars;
> .


 Thank you. That's what I suspected all along and all I need to know. Enjoy your Junior.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

How about inviting him to join? He may not even know we exist. If nothing else it would be great to follow his builds or just gaze longingly at the finished product.



vasthorizon said:


> No, that's not what his intentions are. He is only a hobbyist who enjoys building guitars;
> at least for the meantime. He never meant to build these guitars for other people - he built
> them for himself and then sold them when he stumbles upon a new idea for a project to have the funds.
> As far as I know, he will NOT build them for you. He builds guitars for himself.
> ...


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

davetcan said:


> How about inviting him to join? He may not even know we exist. If nothing else it would be great to follow his builds or just gaze longingly at the finished product.


Yes, I have sent him an invitation yesterday to join this forum. I guess
he's just a bit tied up with stuff this Easter Weekend.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I *need* three. Not one, three.

Holy!


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

it would be nice to have him here, as I cannot pm him from that site. Long story. Amazing what will get you banned from MLP.


----------



## Spekter (Jun 14, 2010)

Love the "F" hole on that Jr, and that SG. I much prefer it when replica builders throw in some of their own variations rather than doing exact copies.


----------

